#  Schulmedizin >   Bluterguss aufstechen - wie wird das gemacht? >

## Eva255

Erst mal ein freundliches Hallo! 
Ich bin vor etwas mehr als vier Wochen bei Glatteis auf einer Außentreppe gestürzt und mit dem Bein (Unterschenkel, etwa eine Hand breit über dem Knöchel) auf die scharfe Kante einer Treppenstufe gefallen. Ich hatte zwar hohe Stiefel an, aber seitdem habe ich am Unterschenkel eine schmerzhafte Schwellung, die nicht besser wird und inzwischen richtig hart geworden ist.
Letzten Freitag war ich damit beim Arzt, weil es einfach nicht besser werden wollte und der hat mich zum Röntgen ins Krankenhaus überstellt. 
Ergebnis: gebrochen oder abgesplittert ist zum Glück nichts, aber der Arzt im Krankenhaus hat etwas von einem eingekapselten Bluterguss gesagt.
Er hat mir eine Salbe zum Auftragen mitgegeben, meinte aber, wenn es mit der Salbe bis Mittwoch (also übermorgen) nicht besser wird, müsste ich wiederkommen, damit er den Bluterguss aufstechen und den Inhalt abfließen lassen kann.
Er erwähnte auch, dass man die Stelle dann eine Zeit lang offen halten müsse. 
Jetzt haben wir Montag und so sehr viel hat sich auch mit der Salbe nicht getan - so wie es im Moment aussieht, läuft es wohl doch aufs Aufstechen raus... 
Kennt sich jemand damit aus?
Was genau wird da gemacht?
Würde ich eher örtliche Betäubung oder eher Vollnarkose bekommen?
Würde ich im Krankenhaus bleiben müssen oder kann ich gleich nach dem Aufstechen wieder nach Hause?
Kann es anschließend noch weiterbluten (sollte ich also lieber vorher alte Bettwäsche aufziehen, die ruhig ruiniert werden kann)?
Würde das Bein nach einer Woche schon wieder so weit verheilt sein, dass ich wieder problemlos arbeiten kann (ich bin auf der Arbeit viel am Laufen, also praktisch den ganzen Tag unterwegs)? 
Es wäre sehr nett, wenn mir hier jemand weiterhelfen könnte! 
Liebe Grüße, Eva

----------


## Anjolie

Also ich kenn es so, dass man Blutergüsse punktiert. So haben wir das in unserer Praxis gemacht. Ohne Betäubung. Es wird lediglich eine Spritze mit einer etwas dickeren Kanüle (Blut ist ja dickflüssig) ins Gewebe gestochen und dann das Blut abgezogen, danach noch etwas Cortison (damit es sich nicht entzündet)  ins Gewebe spritzen. Pflaster drauf, fertig.  :Smiley:  Ist eigtl etwas was man ambulant macht und beachten müsste man in dem Falle garnix. 
Wie gesagt, das gilt so, wenn es punktiert wird.

----------


## Eva255

Das klingt ja jetzt nicht sooo schlimm (abgesehen davon, dass ohne Betäubung mit einer Kanüle... - ich glaub', mir wird gerade schlecht!) 
Gilt das nur für Blutergüsse, die man auch unter der Haut sehen kann? Bei mir ist nämlich kein blauer Fleck und nichts zu sehen, die dicke Stelle kann man nur deutlich fühlen - der Bluterguss dürfte also ein bisschen tiefer sitzen, vermute ich mal... 
LG, Eva

----------


## Anjolie

Also wir haben das oft bei blutigen Shcleimbeutelentzündungen beispielsweise gemacht, da hat man auch kein Hämatom an der Hautoberfläche gesehen.
Ich würde im Krankenhaus mal anrufen udn fragen auf welche Art und Weise das gemacht werden soll. Ich kenn wie gesagt nur diese Methode, welche zwar nicht angenehm ist, aber auch nicht so schlimm, wie man es sich vorstellt.  :Smiley:

----------


## gibraltar

ich habe so etwas ähnliches - muss man das denn machen oder kann - sollte das nicht auch von alleine wieder werden?

----------


## kaya

Normalerweise dauert es ca. 4-6 Wochen bis der Körper ein Haematom (Bluterguss) resorbiert hat.

----------

